# AMP Squealing Noise



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I am on my second LYFT AMP. The first one just could not hold a charge, so I swapped it with Customer Service at a local LYFT event. Both AMPs make this quiet-but-shrill squeal while plugged into my USB port in the car. It is subtle, but since I'm driving electric, my cabin is very quiet, and it can drive me nuts to the point of turning the darn thing off and chucking it into the glove box.

I found a thread on REDDIT that indicated that it is the USB cable that comes with the device doesn't give it enough charging load when the AMP is on and plugged in at the same time. I will experiment with a different USB cable, but has anyone else experienced this problem or have a solution?

REDDIT THREAD:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/6z5frl
_*Does anyone else has an Amp that makes a high pitched whining sound?*








It happens most often after changing colors, but it also occasionally occurs when it's just pink. It is not very loud, but with the Amp only 3 feet from my head I can hear it over music that is playing at a moderate volume.

Stepehnk
Mine did for a while. I switched out to a higher quality usb cable and it solved the problem.

Cal_From_Cali
It does that with low power - try using a thicker USB cable or more powerful charger._


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Caused by frequency interference. Disconnect the damn thing and sell it on EBay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Probably ready to Ignite and Engulf your car in Flames as Soon as you turn your back on it !


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I found a thread on REDDIT that indicated that it is the USB cable that comes with the device doesn't give it enough charging load when the AMP is on and plugged in at the same time. I will experiment with a different USB cable, but has anyone else experienced this problem or have a solution?


 You have to understand that the AMP gets tired of LYFT's shenanigans too! The squealers are just burnt out. AMP is saying it wants to retire as your nightlight. My AMP was used for about a month before retiring into a night light shortly before its death.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I had the same problem when I got my amp and I thought I was going crazy, till I figured out it was my AMP. I fixed it by switching it from my car's built-in usb ports to my cigarette lighter adapter usb ports. It's annoying though, because then I waste one of my high power usb ports on it. Not providing enough power shouldn't matter, since it's just recharging a battery and not powering the device directly off of the USB. (although admittedly, I think my built-in USB only provide 500-1000mah, vs. my anker cigarette lighter that does 2400mah @5v). I'm guessing the issue is that it causes some interference through the car stereo speakers, maybe because it doesn't identify itself to the system?

I actually think the flat usb cable that came with it is nicely made, and does a good job blending in with my dashboard.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if you plug it into a adapter some items make noise . its not the amp but your adapter .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It's a known issue. Just take it to a hub and they will replace it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I generally only have mine turned on during the late evening and night hours. The self battery last long enough for that use. It cannot be seen during the day, so I still leave it on the dash but not turned on.
Let us know if changing the cord stops the noise.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Back when I was a fresh-faced greenbean, I bought myself a light-up Uber sticker (original logo, lol) for a few bucks. It's obviously not an amp but it did make that annoying feedback, shrill but quiet "heeeeeeeeee". Took apart the 12v plug it came with and the ground wire literally fell off. I hardwired the light's power wire into the car's power and ground for a factory USB port (using t-taps) and the noise is totally gone. Got the idea from car stereos with bad grounds and a similar feedback complaint.

This info may not help with your amp but just wanted to share. If you have a multimeter, test the cable even. I wouldn't be surprised to find Lyft cheaped out on cables considering the sheer number of amps and potential savings for going with a cheaper cable.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't want one, so the one I don't have doesn't squeal.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I am on my second LYFT AMP. The first one just could not hold a charge, so I swapped it with Customer Service at a local LYFT event. Both AMPs make this quiet-but-shrill squeal while plugged into my USB port in the car. It is subtle, but since I'm driving electric, my cabin is very quiet, and it can drive me nuts to the point of turning the darn thing off and chucking it into the glove box.
> 
> I found a thread on REDDIT that indicated that it is the USB cable that comes with the device doesn't give it enough charging load when the AMP is on and plugged in at the same time. I will experiment with a different USB cable, but has anyone else experienced this problem or have a solution?
> 
> ...


Definitely the exact issue you described I turn mine off and charge it in the house so it has a full charge the next time I drive but the charging cable is lousy


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

it is the charging usb port. these units tend to make noise. plug your amp into the car usb or buy a quality usb charger . this was my issue with my amp


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

yes mine squealed as well, EXTREMELY ANNOYING, then it wouldn't allow a charge, been sitting in a drawer for over a year now... lyft offered to give me a new one but i refused


----------

